# Mmm! That's some good Pi! GBAtemp Raspberry Pi contest!



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 21, 2014)

​ 
Hey, look. After the holidays, I'm sure you're all sick of pie by now. At least for another couple months. (Seriously, I can never stay away from pie for long) But we have a different kind to offer. One that you can plug an SD card into and do all kinds of cool stuff. What kind of cool stuff? Well, I'll leave that to your imagination. I don't want to give you any ideas or anything.

Speaking of ideas...That's what this contest is all about. All you have to do is tell me what you would do with a Raspberry Pi, and if your idea is the best, you win a Raspberry Pi Basic Kit by CanaKit. Get creative. Your ideas can include things other than the Raspberry Pi, but it still needs to be the main component in your idea.


*The winner is: Mr_Pichu with his Gamer Vitals System! (Though you might want to find another *ahem* place to put that Pulse Oximeter. ) PM me with a name, address and phone number so I can get your Raspberry Pi kit shipped off ASAP!*



*Rules*

1. One entry per member, per IP address.

2. In all entries, the Raspberry Pi must be the main component.

3. Do not remove your content after the contest has ended. Doing so will get you barred from all future GBAtemp events.

4. I understand there are only so many things you can do with a Raspberry Pi, but still try your best to come up with your own ideas.

5. If it becomes extremely difficult or impossible to ship to your country, you can opt to receive the equivalent value in Paypal cash in USD. If you do not wish for the cash, the prize will be passed on to the runner-up (to be chosen at a later date). *If it is possible to ship the prize to your country, you may not opt to receive cash.* The cash equivalent is reserved for those who cannot receive the prize by normal means.

6. All entries must be submitted by Friday, January 31st, 11:59 PM PST.


----------



## Xexyz (Jan 21, 2014)

I would use it as a 3ds street pass relay.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd use a another one to host the rest of my legal animated pornography, as a torrent server.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 21, 2014)

I will probably make it into a small closet mounted NAS server.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ground (Jan 21, 2014)

I would like to make a kind of Philips wake up light with it.
Hanging some LED strips through my room which are connected to an RGB controller. And the RGB controller is connected to the raspberry PI. The raspberry PI will start a premade program(at a set time of course) and slightly making the LED's brighter and brighter , so I can wake up very softly.

I also can start playing bird sounds so i wake up very peacefully too.

you can also make mimic different kind of environments like:
- a forest with more yellow/green light and birds sound
- a ocean with more blue light and ocean sound
-rainy day, with more darker lights and rain sound
-etc. etc.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 21, 2014)

I would like to rub it over my naked body.


----------



## Crusylicious (Jan 21, 2014)

This is kind of a dream idea for me. I'd love to come up with a balance of the cheapest, logical, hassle free wearable computer. That is phase 1. Phase 2: I want to create a RPi digital trading card game with local play only that could be played via a wearable Pi or other portable Pi methods. Kind of a fun way to spread the word of the awesome little device.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jan 21, 2014)

I think I'd like to use one as an all in one media/server/storage box. We've got an old PC in the living room that's basically only used to network the printer and stream stored content to other devices; if we could replace it with a Pi we could just chuck the box, and the desk it's on, and the beat-up office chair in front of it; just set the Pi up on the printer stand and plug it in. The basics:
- Hook up a 1TB external and the printer via USB
- Network the printer and the drive so that everything on the network can read from them, and give special permissions to certain devices for writing (offloading media from laptops/phones, etc)

Once all the basics work, I'd like to get stuff such as qbittorrent and a decent media program that I can control via browser working - let it seed some or all of the torrents we've downloaded, since it'll be on pretty much 24/7, and use it to convert media on-the-fly for the TV (which only likes specific MP4 and AVI encodings), maybe hook up an old pair of speakers for using it as a music box since the TV interface is horrible.

Anything from that point on is based on what hardware mods I feel comfortable doing and the amount of resources still free with everything else running. I saw a neat tutorial on making a dedicated Pandora jukebox out of it, although the scope seemed rather limited, using Pandora just for the music instead of taking advantage of everything Pandora/Pianobar can do.



> 4. I understand there are only so many things you can do with a Raspberry Pi, but still try your best to come up with your own ideas.


Really, the whole point of the Pi (besides being a tiny user-friendly Linux computer) is its flexibility; you're limited only by the components you can't add/replace and the ideas in your head. There are some really amazing projects based around these; most of them are too incredibly specifically purpose-oriented for most people, but they're still very innovative.


----------



## RikuCrafter (Jan 21, 2014)

Judging by what I've seen online, I'm changing my entry.

I would like one to stream international television. I was looking it up just moments ago, and it seems I can watch channels from across the world easily with it. I would love for my korean music shows to be viewable easily on the tv without the hassle of moving my computer.


----------



## loco365 (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd turn mine into a device smartphones could connect with to connect to other smartphones/TVs or other wireless devices via USB. It'd contain an output for the screen for new users, but advanced users could just hook devices together and manage them from the devices themselves (Using custom apps). This would allow you to transfer files, migrate settings to new phones/tablets from old ones, transfer ROMs (Not video game ROMs, but Android ROMs or copies of iPad/iPod system memories) to similar devices. If just one device is hooked to it, you can then use it to stream media to a TV. I'd also implement support for Bluetooth adapters, so you could do it wirelessly in a living room instead of having to walk to the device to change whatever it's doing (Playing audio, video), and this would all be managed with a lightweight distro of some kind of OS (Possibly Linux or Ubuntu). The SD card that Raspberry Pis use can be used for storing media from your devices as well, so if you want to, you can copy videos/audio/photos to the internal SD (Alongside the distro on the card) from a PC, or using the app itself, and view them even if your device isn't nearby (ie: forgot it at a friend's place, in your room and are lazy). Internet support could also be added for streaming or FTP server connections to stream from an FTP server if you have one.

All in all, it would be a device manager with added playback abilities for media on the devices or on the web. A minimalist way of doing it, anyway. It wouldn't be possible (I don't think) with this version of Raspberry Pi that's being given away here, but other models could be viable candidates.


----------



## DarkWork0 (Jan 21, 2014)

I would use it to build some mobile game ideas I have that would earn me some extra cash.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 21, 2014)

build a MIDI Controller with it.


----------



## redact (Jan 21, 2014)

well strangely enough i actually got an idea for a pi project this morning before i'd seen this...


so pretty much, at my uni.  our computing club has a coin operated pool table which internally just works by a lever being pulled back when a coin is inserted..

what i plan to do once i get the parts together is: hook up a 5v solenoid to the raspberry pi and have it be able to remotely pull the lever to begin a game.

my plan is to implement this within our current club vps accounts in order to have a credit system in place for paying for pool rather than having to carry around coins all the time.

right now my idea is a little sketchy but i'll likely make use of mosh of some such magic in order to be able to interact with the pi remotely


----------



## Kayot (Jan 21, 2014)

OC'ed to 900mhz XBMC using OpenELEC with a remote mapping to my 18TB server hosting a massive collection of movies, anime, and series paired with a Bluetooth dongle and a PS3 remote.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jan 21, 2014)

I would hook it up to some speakers, somehow generate some music phrases that can all be interchanged with each other that I would sort into different moods and then have the raspberry pi play music phrases (randomly sorted) based on what I was feeling at the moment. Then I could play a row of buttons on my desk that range from "Pissed" to "Bliss" and whenever I feel like a change in tune, I just slam the button and the background music to my life changes to follow.

Eventually, I could put a mic with it and have it listen to my keyboard and the more noise it hears, the more upbeat the music. So during those epic typing battles (or LoL battles), I can have music rev up and stuff...

Or I could be a loser like everyone else and make a file server/torrent box.


----------



## Fluto (Jan 21, 2014)

Here’s what I would honestly use it for:
· Start learning a different style of code. I've programmed games before but those were inside an engine. With Pi I would be forced to use code for the simplest thing, thus increasing my knowledge.​· I would use that code knowledge to create programs and possibly games. It would be a perfect match with my pebble device since I can develop new watch apps on the pi.​· Gaming, not core gaming but emulation. I've heard people use it as a MAME and that just sounds awesome. Also Minecraft is supported so that’s a plus.​· Purchase a case for it, there are online stores that sell perfect cut cases and why not use the Pi in style, and for it to be less exposed from dust and small particles. I could also 3D print one, but that’s another story (I’m getting into 3D printing)​· Torrenting, since the Pi is small and compact I can leave it on all the time, Downloading and seeding continually (making the world go around ).​· Use XBMC, I would connect it up to my 3tb hard drive and use the premade XBMC OS to display all my media, there will be little effort for my family to set it up that they will love it, It would be a simple SD card swap!​· If I really get into coding and such, I could purchase a Pi touchscreen.​· Subscribe to MagPi (Pi based magazine) and learn more and use its resources.​ 
The longer I have the device, the more programs and concepts I could use it for. Which is why Pi is a community supported item, where people create new uses for it.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 21, 2014)

Upon receiving the device, I would stare at it, intently. I would square off against it, man versus machine in a battle of wits. This standoff, although seemingly unnecessary, would bring us to an understanding. This understanding would become the basis for something beautiful, unseen before in the entirety of history. This standoff, exhausting me, would result in me heading to bed early. I would consider the device my enemy at this point, left out on a table, entirely without care. As the days went by, I would begin handling the Pi more and more, my interest growing, my desire to use it increasing. My passion would erupt in an interesting way: a trip, just me and my Raspberry Pi, together against the world. After traveling for many moons, what started as hatred will have blossomed into an everlasting love. I will have lost my ability to imagine life without this device by my side. Reaching Spain, we would decide the time had come: we would need to marry. After finding some guy claiming to be a legitimate minister, our bond would be forged for all of eternity, or at least until components found death to be their only course. Returning to the good 'ol US of A, our love would be put to the test. The approval could not be won easily from the judgmental masses, not knowing or understanding how man and machine could come to forge such a bond. As outcasts, we would hide inside, huddled together as protesters gathered outside, with only a thin line of protected civil liberties keeping my home from being overrun by their anger. Finally, a judge would come, deciding that our bond was not legitimate, with the threat of taking away my Raspberry Pi if I refused to cooperate.

Not knowing what else to do, I would flee to Mexico. My arrival could not go well though, as a drug cartel would act as the welcoming committee. Me and my Raspberry Pi, left alone, not knowing what to do, would risk death by beheading to stay together. Locked in a warehouse somewhere, all hope would seem to be lost. Suddenly, an idea. The Raspberry Pi would distract the guard, while I would sneak up behind them and beat them to the ground. Escaping together, we would flee further south to Central America. Settling down, we would nurse our wounds, and celebrate the battle we had won in staying together.

Then I would probably use the Raspberry Pi to stream some shows and other media because I've come to use my laptop almost entirely for that these days.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jan 21, 2014)

Not going to enter this one since I already own a Pi and someone else needs one of those excellent devices!


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 21, 2014)

I'll probably try to turn it to a media player running android for my TV. Using a Wiimote or my phone to control it.


----------



## Crusylicious (Jan 21, 2014)

Just to let people know, contrary to popular believe. Android on the Raspberry Pi is NOT a viable option. Best bet for most (not all) users would be one of the XBMC distos or Raspbian (Debian for RPi)

Also, there are NO windows options.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 21, 2014)

I would experiment with it, I've researched this thing many times and it always pulls in my interest cause I want to get into this kind of thing. xD I just never drop the cash on one, but yeah I think it would be fun to build up, learn to program for, and use in general once I get use to it. So just curiosity I'm sure others have a better use :3


----------



## Fluto (Jan 21, 2014)

Crusylicious said:


> Just to let people know, contrary to popular believe. Android on the Raspberry Pi is NOT a viable option. Best bet for most (not all) users would be one of the XBMC distos or Raspbian (Debian for RPi)
> 
> Also, there are NO windows options.


 

How about Windows 3.0 ?


----------



## kenjixx (Jan 21, 2014)

i think i will use that pi for a file/entertainment server
download oldschool gaming entertainment all in one ftw


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 21, 2014)

Media centers, Android and other such uninspired high-intensity things aren't that viable unless you like running everything at low resolutions. As for a dedicated torrents box? Fun, but overrated - Be sure to lock it down before making it face the outside world, you only really need a few ports to be exposed for Torrenting (and optionally having a WebUI if you're using Transmission).

Merc, your idea is pretty sweet: Having to carry around change is a huge pain! Would be pretty sweet if you could get contactless payments working, for example using a kit like this.

My idea for a Raspberry Pi is simple: It runs a remote X window server, and VNC server, which a Nook Simple Touch GlowLight connects to with a VNC client, and the two work as an automatic daily planning calendar which integrates with Google Calender and iCal for reminders and events. The overview would also generate recommendations for services like Steam and Netflix, since I'm getting a bad case of Pirate's Syndrome with both.
(It'd also serve as a dedicated AirPlay host, since you can never have enough of those).


----------



## Crusylicious (Jan 21, 2014)

Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> Media centers, Android and other such uninspired high-intensity things aren't that viable unless you like running everything at low resolutions.


 

The RPi is capable of 1080p streaming, however one may need to purchase additional codecs to play certain files as they are not included by default (to keep the price down).


----------



## WoJjTeK (Jan 21, 2014)

Portable emulators and HDMI output ftw!


----------



## Agent_Moler (Jan 21, 2014)

I would use it as a VPN router and part time MAME computer.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jan 21, 2014)

make a cat harness
add a camera to the collar
Mobile data dongle
USB Power Pack

Live cat cam stream
so i can see what the bugger gets up to


----------



## Estarb (Jan 21, 2014)

I would use it as a NAS to backup all my pictures and watch them on my TV !
Controlled by Putty, of course. Bash rules


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd use it to hack into the NSA  (Please don't arrest me)


----------



## dragonmaster (Jan 21, 2014)

well as i  i move a lot i will probably convert it to a small media center


----------



## DAZA (Jan 21, 2014)

i would have it attached to my tv and have every emulator on there with all the roms so i was able to have it all located on one device and a kick ass GUI so you could have screenshots, details of each game and a preview of the game in play... its what everyone should have in their homes to teach every generation what classic games are all about


----------



## cearp (Jan 21, 2014)

i would run a web server that is always on on my network, just to test out websites


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 21, 2014)

I probably wouldn't use one. But the idea of streaming over my network to my CRT TV sounds nice.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jan 21, 2014)

"At least for another couple months."

A true pie lover does not say this.


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 21, 2014)

Being an electrician , im always thinking of ideas around the house for effeciency and automation of domestic electrics. I always wanted to come up with a simple progressing to complex home automation , with a little property rewiring i wanted to add control over lighting and power etc using the GPIO pins on the Pi to create a local home automated system. And then to further develop it to become a remote server connected setup so i can control it from my phone etc etc. I have already partially rerouted my house wiring to allow for seperate room lighting and several seperate ring mains , I have integrated contactor control currently wired permanently switched . So i just need a control device to manage the contactor coil voltages and then set up a server . i figured the Pi would be ideal for this. Would be cool to win one , save a few .. why not.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd use it as an email server. Not very original, but very useful.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 21, 2014)

I would use it to develop my dream homebrew game and teach my 4 year old son how to program


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd slap Puppy Linux on that sucka and learn me some programming.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd piss on it.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 21, 2014)

I would use it for porn


----------



## KineticSonata (Jan 21, 2014)

I would stuff as many emulators and retro games I could on that sucker, make a cool GUI, and then send it to my brother in South Korea. He's a missionary and loves him some vintage NES RPG's. How many times can one person beat Dragon Warrior 1?

He doesnt have a laptop so this would be a perfect gift.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 21, 2014)

Hook it up to my TV, install Arch linux ARM and use it as my new PC since my desktop died. Also set it up with owncloud and as a bittorent server.
Probably a lot more stuff too after I learn how to use it better


----------



## Gahars (Jan 21, 2014)

I would look for a serial code so I could finally know the last few digits of pi.


----------



## Drenn (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd connect a gameboy link cable to the GPIO pins. This will open the door for some cool stuff: emulator-gameboy linking, ROM and Save dumping from cartridges, or some bad-quality video streaming to the gameboy... just a few ideas off the top of my head. Not sure if the Pi counts as the main component in this case.


----------



## ryuga93 (Jan 21, 2014)

I will install raspbian and learn linux coding,then learn python.My goal is to learn how to use the camera module.The camera can act as a sensor for the robots,or create AR(augmented reality) so that I can make a cool duel disk


----------



## LuckySteves (Jan 21, 2014)

If I had a Pi, I'd turn it into an emulator for a bunch of different systems. Hook up a few different types of controllers and have an awesome all in one.

Edit: In fact, it seems others had my idea before me.  Aloshi has created EmulationStation and posted it on github here.  It seem to be almost exactly what I would want.

If I win, that's what I'll be doing with my winnings.


----------



## Blebleman (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd use it to experiment with controlling home appliances via the 'net.
I'd love to start hardware hacking, and it seems like the 'Pi is a great tool to start with.


----------



## Arras (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm not sure really. Probably an all in one media server/emulator system with a little light that starts glowing if I get mail or something.
Edit: Actually scratch that. This is something I'd probably not actually do anytime soon, but building a full arcade cabinet would be pretty awesome. I'm sure the Pi can run MAME or something, so other than that, you'd need to gut a controller or two, obtain some arcade-like sticks and buttons, a screen and a ton of wood. Something like http://www.ultimarc.com/store/section.php?xSec=6 seems good. Perhaps even make it so that you can take the controller out and use it separately or replace it by a different kind.


----------



## Issac (Jan 21, 2014)

I would want to build my very own arcade controller, with the Raspberry Pi "integrated" in the actual controller. This is so you'd just have to plug in the controller to the TV and power outlet (and also fix the cables so it looks neat, but I can't recall what that cable thing is named either in English or Swedish). Purpose? Emulation. 

Been dreaming of this project for a long long time, but just never came around to starting it. Now would be a great opportunity.


----------



## Necron (Jan 21, 2014)

What would I would? What I wouldn't do. I have a project with a friend, with an arduino board, so a raspberry pi would be handy, and also to test some more random stuff, like connecting more devices, testing some programming, etc. I want it!


----------



## frogboy (Jan 21, 2014)

I would eat it, probably.


----------



## finkmac (Jan 21, 2014)

Stick it in a little black cube, run WindowMaker on it... Mini NeXTcube!


----------



## VashTS (Jan 21, 2014)

a learning computer for my kids, my 2 year old son does the beta testing, the new baby due feb 5 would get the final


----------



## obito (Jan 21, 2014)

i'd set up a little crypto currency miner to leave on 24/7, for more of a novelty thing than to actually make money.

say however if i collected a coin or two and the currency went sky high le bitcoin style in future, a nice check would be sent tempways as thanks aha.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I would use it to create a creative and decorative monitor system in my kids' room. My 7yo son and 4yo daughter currently share a room. I'd place it into a decoration they both can enjoy, like a large Mario or Yoshi figure. Using the camera attachment, a wireless transmitter, and some custom code, I'd have it where I could turn it on remotely when I hear something suspect going on in their room. Then if their rambunctiousness doesn't settle down, I'd call them out to get the story. Knowing neither one of them will give me the truth (as they are at those ages where its always the other sibling's fault), I'd hear their stories, then "go to the tape."

This is actually my next RaspberryPi project after I finish my SNES case emulation station. Winning this would give me an early start.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## The Minecrafter (Jan 21, 2014)

obito: Don't try to use the pi to mine cryptocoins. You will end up killing it.

I would enter this contest, except I already have a Raspberry Pi, Model B all set up. Currently running XBMC for the media center and rtorrent+rutorrent for seeding. It works out pretty well.

Oh, and I found something for all of you raspberry pi users out there:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/rpiqemuwindows/
This allows you to emulate the raspberry pi on windows, so you can text things out before actually installing or committing changes.


----------



## redact (Jan 21, 2014)

Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> Merc, your idea is pretty sweet: Having to carry around change is a huge pain! Would be pretty sweet if you could get contactless payments working, for example using a kit like this.


this year's treasurer promised to implement bitcoin payment for club events so i was hoping this could possibly even tie into that and allow bitcoin billiards payment


----------



## NetoSenpai (Jan 21, 2014)

Since the sun is so strong on my city and the home robbery is increasing, I would like to build a sun powered (on rechargeable batteries) home surveillance device that detects undesired forced entries (no cameras since they would require a lot more power) and isn't dependent on the house power, it would then send an sms to my cellphone using a mobile usb internet dongle.


----------



## adamrgolf (Jan 21, 2014)

I know it might sound a bit lame. But, depending on where you are in life, quite useful and fun... This is what I use mine for; A temperature and humidity sensor for my son's room. It actually has two sensors (because can you ever really be sure with one?) and it logs the data every minute, then uses google charts to create a graph for each day showing the rise and drops in temperature and humidity (here's a screenshot). Get creative enough and you can set up alarms/alerts for when the temperature or humidity gets too high or low. I'd probably route the alerts through growl & prowl to get them pushed to my phone.

It functions as a webserver as well, so the temp & humidity data can be grabbed from my server running my blue iris setup (home security camera software) which then overlays the temp & humidity every minute on the baby monitor camera feed (here's a snapshot).

Now, if you don't already think that's lame enough, I also have an Arduino with a Piezo vibration sensor mounted to our clothes dryer, which alerts us when a drying cycle is done. I did this because the dryer does not have an audible alarm/buzz when it's done. You could easily do the same thing with a Pi if this interests you.

No matter how you use them though, Raspberry Pis are simply awesome.

Edit: I should add, for those who don't know, that the sensors mentioned are not built in already to the Raspberry Pi. I use an Adafruit cobbler to "breakout" to a breadboard where I put the sensors. This also helps keep the sensors away from the Pi, which can generate some heat and not get as accurate of readings.


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 21, 2014)

A portable GCW Zero application repository would be pretty neat. I've been looking for the right hardware for one, and the Pi seems like just the thing.


----------



## gamer765 (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd attempt to use to automate my home heating a-la-Nest style. I think it can also serve as a bridge for lighting similar to Phillips HUE LED lightbulbs. Would really love to do this.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jan 21, 2014)

Probably just use it to backup Gameboy save files, maybe I'd try to be more adventurous and go with SNES.


----------



## Crisp Cookie (Jan 21, 2014)

Play android on it, make domotics in my house, make a psp and a ds emulator so  i can play them on tv (my psp died  )


----------



## jigglesthefett (Jan 21, 2014)

With a combination of Kinects, arduinos and raspberry Pis, I've been contemplating a way to make a cheap 'sort of smart' house. This would help get me started!


----------



## Zonark (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd probably use one for GPS interface to allow a gaming multiplayer hub for older games. Universally connecting everyone onto a single host based server to play with friends across the world


----------



## jonthedit (Jan 21, 2014)

I have been working on a 'metal sonic' lookingish Robot for some time now. (The design, anyway )
Using my basic knowledge of Obj C and Java I plan to program it to interact with my environment. (possibly will implement two kinect sensors).

If I had a Pi I should be able to utilize it to store a mini database within the robot so it learns as it interacts. The low power consumption and despite the low ram, it should be efficient until I decide to make the robot more sophisticated.
I would love to post pics, but I am not at home ATM. I will post them here in a bit, or maybe make a thread when I get further with the project. 

Best of luck to all you Pi lovers!


----------



## ninditsu (Jan 21, 2014)

Handheld gaming tablet


----------



## Hozu (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd use it as a SMB server for my PS2.


----------



## msansom (Jan 21, 2014)

I already have a Raspberry Pi set up as a File Server, Web Server, Media Server, Bitcoin Miner (SLOW POINTLESS), Music player to be plugged into stereo running script at start up and youtube downoader, but if I had another one there is a multitude of things I would consider doing with it. Here is a list:


Home automation - Using a combination of relays wired into the back of my light switches and python scripting, I would use the Pi to control my lighting and other electronics plugged into the mains from my computer. I also have an old caravan, the entire thing could be automated using relays and scripting. 
XBOX 360 SATA Drive emulation - With all of those data pins floating around (GPIO, USB, other sata controllers), I'm sure I would be able to write a script that somehow allows you to plug the Pi into the xbox 360s sata port to emulate a drive
Intruder System - Using motion sensors and Nanny cams I could have the pi logging and recording intrusions
General Scripting and programming - You can just leave these things compiling if ARM is what you want, it doesn't really matter how long it takes, you just leave it running
LAN Parties - Always struggle having enough computers at LAN Parties, theses things run Chocolate-doom and quake3, sounds like fun to me
Nintendo Emulator - Using Retro Pie I could play all the Nintendo classics on one system plugged into one TV
A Robot - Using a couple of servos, a camera and a plastic cover it would be easy enough to script a small robot with camera scripted easily and controlled with SSH and python
Code a friend - I could quite literally code an intelligence to apply to some kind of voice synthesis software, but of course anything it said would always be preset and therefore only as intelligent as me


----------



## Wellington2k (Jan 21, 2014)

I would create a stand-up arcade machine with OS Linux and the MAME emulator. I'd use a USB arcade joystick and buttons and attach it to a replica arcade cabinet. Then, I would put a television inside it and hook it up with a standard RGB cable to give an image realistic to the time (not as crisp). After an awesome paint job, I would add a coin slot so people can play for only a quarter. That is my dream.


----------



## filfat (Jan 21, 2014)

I would make it to portable compiler and NAT server for my Surface 2 so I can work on programming projects and test them where ever I am, I would probably also use it with my Mindstorms(yes its Lego, but you can program for it in C++ ) and well, only Barney Stinson knows what will happen in that case


----------



## cdoty (Jan 21, 2014)

I would port my SNES inspired game engine to it:

http://superplay.info/


----------



## TheZoc (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd like to setup a small environment controller:
- A light detector outside (as main control, to avoid being based only on a RTC)
- A RTC (I guess this is built in already? Need to study more)
- A curtain opener, so I can get natural brightness from the sun in the morning (There's so many lights outside, I can't rely on this since I lived away from the city).
- A Light Controler - Dim the room lights depending on my needs
- A simple music player/alarm - Better be sure I won't wake up late anyway

Hopefully this will help me fix my terrible sleep patterns and be more productive. And I hope I get picked! (Since Raspberry Pi's are damn expensive in Brazil)


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 21, 2014)

Show it the screen of my PC through some sort of video capture and wire it up to a game controller and then program it to play games for me (kind of an external aimbot if you will.)


----------



## AceWarhead (Jan 21, 2014)

I would use mine for seeding/downloading tons of torrents. Reason being I hate dead torrents


----------



## JohnEdwardRamsey (Jan 21, 2014)

Well what i would love to do with it is create a massive emulation station. Would also buy a kit part that would make it so that i could hook up a hard drive from a desktop or take apart a usb hub and integrate it into the raspberry pi so that I could add multiple hard drives to have all the roms and such on. Then I would also add a bluetooth dongle to it so that i could use a headset and keyboard and mouse to it. Wireless of course for access to other computers to transfer to it. Then i would take it all and create a enclosure with a Battery unit to be able to charge and hook up to the pi and keep a charge of at least 4 hours. Then Also hook up a flatscreen mini monitor to it to create a portable system that you can take along with you. Controller and everything included. So this Kit would just be the start of a massive project that would take a while to make but would be alot of fun in the end.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 21, 2014)

I would turn my Pi into a beautiful linedoubler for my retro consoles.
With the right processing techniques, you can make console output look like (accurate) emulator output.
No more glitchy OoT on emulators!


----------



## codezer0 (Jan 21, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Raspberry Pi hardware supports WMC streaming? If so, I could see it as a streamer companion for something like the InfiniTV6 from Ceton; it's capable of streaming (and allowing recording of) 6 channels at once, but I understand it uses the Windows Media Center streaming protocols for that.


----------



## gamer765 (Jan 21, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> Does anyone know if the Raspberry Pi hardware supports WMC streaming? If so, I could see it as a streamer companion for something like the InfiniTV6 from Ceton; it's capable of streaming (and allowing recording of) 6 channels at once, but I understand it uses the Windows Media Center streaming protocols for that.


Wrong thread for that and you better direct your questions to the fine folk over at XBMC.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 21, 2014)

I've got a few old-ish screens left from some old-ish kids shopping carts, and I was thinking about making my own little portable PC. I would need to do a bit of tricky soldering for the screen and I would have to make my own battery pack and casing, but the Raspberry Pi would be a perfect mini-PC for this. I would probably use a couple Bluetooth adapters so I could use PS3 controller for games as well as a keyboard/mouse.

I would mostly use it for emulation, despite that being a bit impractical with all the phones/other devices that could, but I would also get a full-fledged OS for it as well


----------



## codezer0 (Jan 21, 2014)

gamer765 said:


> Wrong thread for that and you better direct your questions to the fine folk over at XBMC.


 
The reason I ask is because then I could forseeably connect the Pi to the network and use it as probably the smallest tuner/streamer short of integrating it directly into a TV's PCB. Its power usage easily beats even the smallest boxes I'd seen, and the Ceton would give it lots of options.


----------



## gamer765 (Jan 21, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> The reason I ask is because then I could forseeably connect the Pi to the network and use it as probably the smallest tuner/streamer short of integrating it directly into a TV's PCB. Its power usage easily beats even the smallest boxes I'd seen, and the Ceton would give it lots of options.


 
Might as well go off topic, but yes the Pi does have support for TV streaming via XBMC. On the XBMC forums, I see that it has support for both MythTV, TVHeadEnd and HD HomeRun. I've also seen mention of there being a Windows Media Center plugin for it. I also see this via a really quick google search: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=171216


----------



## TheJeweler (Jan 21, 2014)

I would make a synthesizer for my brother since he's always wanted one, might even be a fun project. From what I've seen there's some guy who's well on his way to making a synthesizer possible on the raspberry pi.
Also want to try and make a Daft Punk helmet further into the future once I figure out how to cast and stuff


----------



## L4mb (Jan 22, 2014)

I would build a Pi powered Pie making robot


----------



## vayanui8 (Jan 22, 2014)

I would combine it with my current raspberry Pi and reduce slowdown when loading in my external HDD


----------



## loco365 (Jan 22, 2014)

Crusylicious said:


> Just to let people know, contrary to popular believe. Android on the Raspberry Pi is NOT a viable option. Best bet for most (not all) users would be one of the XBMC distos or Raspbian (Debian for RPi)
> 
> Also, there are NO windows options.


 
You could probably make a very minimalistic version of Windows Embedded that could run on it. The price checkers where I work use Windows Embedded.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jan 22, 2014)

If I had a raspberry Pi

I'd buy a little case to put it in along with a battery, so it can be portable.
Then I'd buy a small display monitor for it, along with one of those fold up keyboards and maybe a portable mouse and wifi adapter too.
Then I could use my Pi to make new GBA accounts at all the different IP's I visit, just so I can troll the Temp.
Then I could use my Pi, at all the popular wifi hotspots, to get my GBAtemp fix.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 22, 2014)

I would use it for all the stuff that I do. But it would be better since my computer is six years old. And the pi would do things speedily.


----------



## Sychophantom (Jan 22, 2014)

I'd probably look up stuff from Hackaday, start doing something...change my mind 15-20 times, lose interest, then eventually build some sort of homemade Roku/XMBC box that I could hook to the TV at work just to watch old episodes of the Joy of Painting With Bob Ross for 8 hours at a time while sipping tea and trying to ignore the rest of the job.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2014)

I'd probably use it as an emulator platform with Raspbian hooked to our 50 inches tv as well as streaming movies, tv and animes over the home network. Takes no place, almost no electricity, not intrusive and gets the job done.


----------



## popinadam (Jan 22, 2014)

Wall Socket ========================>||​||.......................................................................||​||.......................................................................||​||.......................................................................||​||.......................................................................||​V........................................................................||​7 Port Powered USB Hub===============>||.||​||........................||.^................||....................||.||​||........................||.||................||....................||.||​||........................||.||................||....................||.||​||........................||.||................||....................||.||​V.........................V.||.................V....................V..V​WiFi Dongle + *Raspberry Pi* + USB Fan + BFL BitCoin Miners x3​......................(Minepeon).......................................​​-=The End=-​


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jan 22, 2014)

I would buy a portable battery and use it to power the Pi, and then I would add a camera module to take pictures in time specific intervals, such as every 10 minutes. This would all be put into a a case designed to be attached to a large balloon, which would be released into the sky with a tracking device.

I would use this to get some great shots of my city, or even my state if it reached outer space.


----------



## Mr_Pichu (Jan 22, 2014)

Because there is nothing more embarrassing than dying in front of your gaming rig or console, I introduce to you the Raspberry Pi Gamer Vital Signs Monitor. A must for the hardcore gamer, this system monitors your vital signs to ensure your continued gaming existence.

Unlike other vital sign monitors we took the male gamers needs in mind, and designed the advanced Pulse Oximeter sensor to attach conveniently and discreetly to the gamers penis, thus leaving the extremities free for an unfettered gaming experience.

Should your vitals weaken, using wireless Bluetooth technology, the Raspberry Pi monitor will automatically connect to your smartphone and will immediately contact a loved one, and/or any life alert service provider of your choice.

For the professional gamer this system can be used as a training aide to be sure you are physically at the top of your game.

For the game developer, log and analyze the physiological reactions of your game testers to guarantee your next title is a hit.

The system package includes:

1 - Raspberry Pi w/Bluetooth Adapter
1 - SD Card w/Open Source Monitor Software & Documentation
1 - Bluetooth Pulse Oximeter Sensor
2 - USB Cables
1 - AC Adapter
10 - Sterile Alcohol Prep Pads


----------



## Crusylicious (Jan 22, 2014)

Mr Pichu, tell us more!


----------



## Lancia (Jan 22, 2014)

Il use it to make a Retro Multi-Platform systeme. I like playing old game and still own all my old system in a closet so il be able to do some clean-up .


----------



## krisztian1997 (Jan 22, 2014)

Make an unbricker and help other unbrick their 3ds consoles


----------



## BLsquared (Jan 22, 2014)

Hmm... If I had a RPi, there are a few things I could do with it.

1: Make the ultimate watch that, not only tells time, but does other cool stuff too, although I do like my Databank...

2: A PErsonal Terminal. I hope you guys know what that means, being a GBA/DS forum and all.

3: Hook up NES, SNES, A2600, N64, GB/C, and GBA cartrige slots to it, install the corresponding emulators, put it in a stylish case, and hope there is no controller lag (NESDS is the only non-PC NES emulator i've found that does not have controller lag.)


----------



## shango46 (Jan 22, 2014)

I would make a solar powered emergency fire starter.








It would be perfect for any sort of emergency/survival/camp fire needs, or if you just want a lighter that will keep you smoking for years, lol.

And sorry about the quality of the pic. I figured CAD would only be required if I was actually making and selling this, lol.


----------



## Giblet (Jan 22, 2014)

I would use the Raspberry Pi just like the guy in "American Pie" used the warm apple pie. Thinking of all that erotic looking circuitry is already making my "bits (as in bytes) "tingle"; I could plug my "peripheral" into it's "socket"; upload my "operating system"; and I bet it could do with some extra "ram"....etc....etc...I could go on all day with these smutty, sexual, computer related euphemisms if you like!


----------



## masterz87 (Jan 22, 2014)

Setting up a home system for the family to watch their old home movies the house over. Right now the big hold up is trying to find a system to do it for them. So I'm going to use it to steram the movies I've been converting for a really long time. Especially since the power bills here have gone from "oy hat's expensive" to "holy mother of crap way to screw everyone." It'd be a nice option.

Other than atm, it's that plus also backing up all of their pictures/videos from their phones/cameras so incase they break they won't lose them. That and a caching proxy, I know I am not that creative but it's what I got in my mind right now.

P.S. covering old vhs tapes sure takes a long time.


----------



## cdoty (Jan 22, 2014)

TheJeweler said:


> I would make a synthesizer for my brother since he's always wanted one, might even be a fun project. From what I've seen there's some guy who's well on his way to making a synthesizer possible on the raspberry pi.


 

It might be possible to make a synthesizer using parts of the MAME code for sound emulation.


----------



## cdoty (Jan 22, 2014)

Team Fail said:


> You could probably make a very minimalistic version of Windows Embedded that could run on it. The price checkers where I work use Windows Embedded.


 
I think Windows Embedded is still x86 based. But, Windows CE could probably be ported, if you had the BSP for it.


----------



## w!! (Jan 23, 2014)

I'd like to try and use one to create a secure entry access system, eventually evolving into a smart home brain.

Using a web interface hosted on the Pi to provide access to mobile (phone/tablet) or other remote devices to be able to send a message to open various doors, authenticated via a secured certificate (SSL encrypted, or running an ssh implementation for secure transmission and authentication of the request to open the door). Then using RFID, or other mechanism as the entry point data retrieval at the physical doors that gets sent back to the Pi too. I'd use the Pi as the brain and storage/enrollment center for the digital keys, and as the web interface/host for requests from mobile devices. It'd process the requests then provide output to trigger voltage actuators for the door latches. I know that systems like this exist (but then again so do web servers and media servers).

One point control for various door latches and entry points. Then eventually expand that out to more of a smart home appliance that could trigger the activation/deactivation of other devices through the remote interface, or based on a card swipe at one of the physical sensors.... Get home, swipe a card and have multiple lamps turn on while the door unlocks, or send a message when you are on your way home and have the heat turned up so the house is warm when you get home.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 23, 2014)

I would attach a 3G dongle to it, wire it to a bomb and set up a website with a big red button.
I would put it in a hospital and post a live stream of it and explain the situation to 4chan, posting the website and seeing who's mad enough to press the button (It will be pressed 2 seconds after posting)


----------



## frankfuter (Jan 23, 2014)

So I'd make a arcade cabinet based on Raspberry PI.
Install a linux distribution and tons of emulators (metal slug !).

Not too big LCD screen + raspberry pi + 2 x (joystick and buttons connected to rasp. pi via dual strike) + nice speakers.

My dream


----------



## raystriker (Jan 23, 2014)

This thread is full of nice (Pi as a media player) ideas.
If I were to make something useful of it, I'd probably buy 4-5 Raspberry Pi_s_ and fulfill the purpose for which it was originally for.
Teach CODING! You know in India, poverty and all, I think I'm better off teaching coding to the not-so-fortunate neighborhood kids.
Since a RPi is low cost, and has high efficiency and would work with any TV, so I think this would be a good use of a RPi. Maybe teaching coding
could at least help in improving peoples conditions :/
(And for me? A good nights' sleep )


----------



## rg (Jan 23, 2014)

What I would do:



Install Linux distribution
Costumize linux with some nice splash screen and boot menu
Install All old school emulators known to run on the specs
Insert SD card with ROMS
Plug in 2 controllers
Put everything in a very small casing 
Put a nice sticker on it with a cool name
Connect to TV 
Call my 2 KIDS and give them the 2 controllers 
Watch them play Pong with tears in my eyes and memories of the good old days (80's).
 There are millions of good and inovative ways to use a PI, however for me nothing will ever beat passing the feeling (I think folks on this forum arround my age will know what i'm talking about) of playing those games from that startet it all


----------



## Veho (Jan 23, 2014)

raystriker said:


> If I were to make something useful of it, I'd probably buy 4-5 Raspberry Pi_s_ and fulfill the purpose for which it was originally for.
> Teach CODING!


Have you seen the Ka-Pi project? You can put a large chunk (about 3,000 videos) of Khan Academy lectures on a 16GB SD card and turn the Raspberry Pi into either a video server (for local networks) or video player (plug into a TV and play), depending on how you configure it. And you can still use it to teach coding   


I would turn the Pi into an online radio player with an alarm clock feature. I also have a few hundred LEDs (formerly Christmas lights) and I would connect them to the Pi and make them programmable. Having them light up gradually would be part of the alarm clock wakeup thingy. I would keep them all on separate wires so I could rearrange them into shapes, like a glowy sphere thing, or a programmable lightbox thing for macro photography (yes I know they're not really bright enough for that but a guy can dream  ), or a starry sky pattern on the wall, or tiny spotlights for LEGO minifigs, or a grid to use as a display and display the time like this. And eventually I would hook up a microphone, run a tiny AI routine like these guys and have the LEDs display the face   


EDIT:


----------



## SS4 (Jan 23, 2014)

i would just eat it . . .
Can i just eat the PI?
It looks so tasty in the op


----------



## henn64 (Jan 23, 2014)

A pocket computer. Using a power bank, a car backup screen, earbuds, wifi usb adapter, and a wireless keyboard/mouse combo.
It would also be for portable gaming, too.


----------



## Veho (Jan 23, 2014)

henn64 said:


> A pocket computer. Using a power bank, a car backup screen, earbuds, wifi usb adapter, and a wireless keyboard/mouse combo.


Like this one?


----------



## Vahik (Jan 24, 2014)

I would love to have this.


----------



## Redhorse (Jan 24, 2014)

I would like to install the Pi into an old NDs PHAT  case, and  create the proper ports where needed, as well as make other needed adjutments.. It would be a portable computer (for me to study and learn Linux on, complete with a screen in the upper part of the NDS Phat. A portable computer that I can say I built. From there I would like to try several of the ideas that are available on youtube, for it's more specific use. Not vvery exciting to anyone else, but me. But there you have it.
Here's fingers crossed.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 25, 2014)

What I'd like to do is mount it to the back of my TV and use it as a central streaming hub, and retro emulation machine.

Basically, I'd like to give it a hard line to my internet and allow it to stream video and music to any machine over the internet.


Retroarch allows remote gaming via NetPlay, so in theory, I should be able to play my library from anywhere with a connection.


----------



## Wiisel (Jan 26, 2014)

I use mine as a media player (raspbmc) whilst polling some temperature sensors in the background to monitor my turtle pond and output to cosm twitter and an xk3y remote.
Ive also ran the chip8 emu  using the xk3y remote as input and screen that was fun for a short while, Its also fun just making them talk .
But using a Pi as a 3ds unbricker has to be the most awesome use of a Pi I have seen in awhile http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-3ds-unbricking-is-possible.361240/ since it makes the Pi a useful tool rather than a novelty toy.


----------



## zachtheninja (Jan 27, 2014)

Stream a internet radio station.


----------



## ILOVETOPLAYNESGA (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, now that there seems to be unbricking code available for it, I would probably set it aside soley for unbricking 3ds consoles who had been corrupted via brick code.

Otherwise I would sit and stare at it.


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 27, 2014)

I will use it for a RASPBERRYPIE MAKER! YES it will make Pies!


----------



## cateater1 (Jan 27, 2014)

-


----------



## aliak11 (Jan 28, 2014)

I would use it as a media server, and a retro game console.


----------



## Shorkio (Jan 29, 2014)

I pretty much would use it as an Atari emulator and run tracker through it.


----------



## Qtis (Jan 29, 2014)

Might as well enter:

A surround system for a wireless speaker setup. Multiple Pis around the house with a speaker hooked up. Kinda like AirPlay with Airport Express/Extreme, but for a alot smaller price.
External backup "server" in a way an Apple TimeCapsule works. Not necessarily the most stable for backups, but a very cheap alternative for the expensive TimeCapsules or other alternatives.
Cliche is to actually hit it into a car (in this case, a pink tractor we reconstructed with a few friends for our student body at Uni. I'd post a picture, but the main site is DDoS'd at the moment for some reason). Add a nicely sized flash drive or possibly a small screen, 3G/WiFi and a keyboard for Spotify/similar use.
I would like to try emulation on it, but it is sort of limited in the hardware side. Otherwise Retroarch and the likes could bring interesting options (the size is minuscule, so it could basically fit anywhere).

So far quite creative solutions here. I can see good competition


----------



## RisnDevil (Jan 30, 2014)

1) Get a Pi touchscreen.
2) Buy then tear apart one or two controllers.
3) Assemble the controllers on the sides of the Pi and Pi Touchscreen to make a Raspberry Pi based "GamePad" (like the Wii U's).
4) 3D print a nice case/enclosure for my new game console.


----------



## bkifft (Jan 30, 2014)

Wiisel said:


> I use mine as a media player (raspbmc) whilst polling some temperature sensors in the background to monitor my turtle pond and output to cosm twitter and an xk3y remote.
> Ive also ran the chip8 emu using the xk3y remote as input and screen that was fun for a short while, Its also fun just making them talk .
> But using a Pi as a 3ds unbricker has to be the most awesome use of a Pi I have seen in awhile http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-3ds-unbricking-is-possible.361240/ since it makes the Pi a useful tool rather than a novelty toy.


 
No entry, just a reply (as it a) would be cheating as this contest is for planned projects and b) I already own a Pi armada):

The Raspberry Pi has always been a tool, albeit a universal tool without a single, tangible function. On the one hand that's bad ("what do you need a pi for" vs. "what do you need a hammer for"), on the other hand it opens room for imagination.
Quite a lot Pi owners play with this universal tool (which isn't such a strange thing to do, as some also like to juggle chainsaws) which is absolutely fine, as playing with something is often the first step towards learning about it.

The Pi is just a perfect mix of two worlds to tinker with: its a PC style computer as well as a microcontroller, so it can do nearly everything (or to be more precise one can make it do nearly everything) one wants it do. The sky is the limit (or isn't it?).

And while simply throwing XBMC on it is rather blend, using it at the same time as a sensor reader is nice. Forwarding the values to twitter? Fantastic. Try that with an appletv, applefanboys!


----------



## pokefan92 (Jan 30, 2014)

I would use it to make a low cost point of sale. It would be cheap,and would do his work very well. Just need to add a touch screen... and it's done! A perfect solution for this time, when money is something can't be wasted.

Also I would help people to get their 3ds unbricked, thanks to tempers work that made it possible.


----------



## _v3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Raspberry Pi Input playback device, for all of your TAS-ing needs.
This is what I would use one for, if I had one.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 30, 2014)

I'd set it up for my parents to use their TV for music, pictures, and videos that they have, via Plex Media Center on their computer and a compatible remote for navigation.


----------



## cozmosauce (Jan 31, 2014)

I would make some LED flashing/motion based signage with the GBATemp logo on it and/or I would make a TOR server to help people circumvent censorship.


----------



## zerofalcon (Jan 31, 2014)

I would use it as a service community for unbricking 3ds consoles (thanks to bkifft for his code) here in mex, regular people dont know there's a solution, I would use it as a media center too and retro emulation (mostly arcade games with MAME).


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 2, 2014)

did someone win this ?


----------



## Crusylicious (Feb 2, 2014)

pwsincd said:


> did someone win this ?


 

When a winner is chosen I imagine it will be posted in the news feed on the main page.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 2, 2014)

hmm , indeed.


----------



## BLsquared (Feb 3, 2014)

Patience, young grasshopper.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 6, 2014)

The OP has been updated with the winner. Thank you everyone who had entered! Many of you had very awesome ideas! Stay tuned for the next event!


----------



## Qtis (Feb 6, 2014)

Congrats to the winner!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 6, 2014)

Gratz Mr_Pichu


----------



## Crusylicious (Feb 6, 2014)

Congratz Mr_Pichu  Now you need test subjects!


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 6, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Veho (Feb 6, 2014)

Congratulations Mr_Pichu    




pokefan92 said:


> I would use it to make a low cost point of sale. It would be cheap,and would do his work very well. Just need to add a touch screen... and it's done! A perfect solution for this time, when money is something can't be wasted.


The problem is that screen modules cost so much on their own, it ends up being cheaper to just buy a tablet


----------



## pokefan92 (Feb 6, 2014)

Veho said:


> Congratulations Mr_Pichu
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that screen modules cost so much on their own, it ends up being cheaper to just buy a tablet


 
But a tablet has a little screen, and POS need to have bigger screens to be able to work comfortable.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 6, 2014)

congrats Fella..


----------



## pokefan92 (Feb 6, 2014)

Mr_Pichu said:


> Because there is nothing more embarrassing than dying in front of your gaming rig or console, I introduce to you the Raspberry Pi Gamer Vital Signs Monitor. A must for the hardcore gamer, this system monitors your vital signs to ensure your continued gaming existence.
> 
> Unlike other vital sign monitors we took the male gamers needs in mind, and designed the advanced Pulse Oximeter sensor to attach conveniently and discreetly to the gamers penis, thus leaving the extremities free for an unfettered gaming experience.
> 
> ...


 
What a copy of Hitoe idea... I suppose it's better to copy an idea that sounds good that think anything by yourself...

http://www.toray.co.jp/news/fiber/nr140130.html
http://www.damngeeky.com/2014/01/31...ses-hitoe-nano-fiber-suit-smart-tracking.html


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 6, 2014)

yes cuz his penis attachment is very similar to a lycra style running vest top thingy.

plus a penis attachment , and an open source piece of kit has much much much more potential.


----------



## Mr_Pichu (Feb 6, 2014)

pokefan92 said:


> What a copy of Hitoe idea... I suppose it's better to copy an idea that sounds good that think anything by yourself...
> 
> http://www.toray.co.jp/news/fiber/nr140130.html
> http://www.damngeeky.com/2014/01/31...ses-hitoe-nano-fiber-suit-smart-tracking.html


 
When the idea came to me, I did some research into its feasibility.  I wanted to make sure the project was relatively inexpensive to build, and since the Raspberry Pi has ethernet for communications,  a smartphone would be optional.

I considered the use of a Pulse Oximeter because it can give a good indication of a subjects physical condition non-invasively.  For the female gamer a small sensor probe could be attached to an ear lobe.

There is a lot of work being done in the area of physiometry & fitness tracking.  In the last few years there have been numerous wearable fitness tech products coming to market.  The biggest thing of note is the cost of this technology has dramatically fallen.  For example, a Bluetooth Pulse Oximeter can be purchased for under $100.

http://www.wordlab.com/2010/04/apple-granted-patent-for-smart-garment/
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/scanadu-scout-the-first-medical-tricorder
http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/1...g-goal-on-indiegogo-with-12-days-still-to-go/
https://jawbone.com/up


----------



## detroitwillfall (Feb 6, 2014)

casn someone explain to me what this product is for?


----------



## Veho (Feb 6, 2014)

detroitwillfall said:


> casn someone explain to me what this product is for?


This product is for all those little custom DIY projects that don't quite have a mass-produced solution, that require a small and cheap computer to run/control. 

That, and to teach kids programming, because it's cheap.


----------



## detroitwillfall (Feb 6, 2014)

Veho said:


> This product is for all those little custom DIY projects that don't quite have a mass-produced solution, that require a small and cheap computer to run/control.
> 
> That, and to teach kids programming, because it's cheap.



what applications can it be used for? 3dS?


----------



## Veho (Feb 6, 2014)

detroitwillfall said:


> what applications can it be used for? 3dS?


Media player, network attached storage, torrent client, retro console emulator, stuff like that. 

As for the 3DS, you can use the Pi to unbrick consoles that have been bricked by Gateway's bricker code.


----------



## Mr_Pichu (Feb 6, 2014)

detroitwillfall said:


> what applications can it be used for? 3dS?


 
One of the applications under development is a de-bricking tool for those plagued by a locked 3DS NAND.


----------



## plog (Feb 7, 2014)

The de-bricking tool for the 3ds is already a fact.


----------



## cdoty (Feb 8, 2014)

TwinRetro said:


> Speaking of ideas...That's what this contest is all about. All you have to do is tell me what you would do with a Raspberry Pi, and if your idea is the best, you win a Raspberry Pi Basic Kit by CanaKit. Get creative. Your ideas can include things other than the Raspberry Pi, but it still needs to be the main component in your idea.


 
Thanks for the inspiration!

This contest resulted in me porting my Super Play Game engine (http://superplay.info/) to the Raspberry Pi. The port also led to me improving the OpenGL ES rendering performance.

Again, thank you!


----------

